# Found some Color



## coldwater diver (Mar 10, 2016)

I finally found time to hunt for bottles again. I decided to check out one of the coastal rivers here in Maine.
There was an old farmhouse near the river, my guess was maybe they threw the trash out where it was deep. 
I was at first only finding Beer bottles and screw caps and then a nice shape appeared a square apothecary 
(WmR.Warner&Co. Phiadelphia)! A little while later a bottle I assumed was a aromatic schnapps at first glance,
 to my surprise it was a Charles/ Cordial Gin/ London!! Then a coolbottle w a weird top a Dr Judges Inhaler Boston Mass.
The last one unfortunately has cracks in the lower half. Does anyone have any idea on value on these and what info
is known about them.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 10, 2016)

Sorry I cant seem to rotate my photos.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 10, 2016)

Don't know Value but they look nice to me. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 11, 2016)

Is the Charles Cordial pontilled?  It's a beautiful example.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 11, 2016)

Nice finds! I've seen a Dr. Townsend's Inhaler Providence, RI in the exact same style as yours.  He also sold "oxygenated air", right....


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi Sandchip, no pontil, lots of bubbles and whittle though, It looks to be pint size. I almost forgot I found a common medicine(F.W.Kinsman&Son) but upon closer inspection  has raised circles on the backside of the bottle 20 in all as if it was intentionally used to block out the name of another business.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Mar 11, 2016)

Looks like the old F.W. Kinsman embossing was erased (from before he opened an office in NY).


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 12, 2016)

RIBottleguy said:


> Looks like the old F.W. Kinsman embossing was erased (from before he opened an office in NY).



Thanks, mystery solved. Its funny I did not notice it at first, I felt all these bumps on the backside of the bottle as I was cleaning it.


----------



## sunrunner (Mar 12, 2016)

great stuff to find up there.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks Sunrunner, You never know what you will find.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Mar 16, 2016)

Great finds and post. I always love to see what lies beneath


----------



## deenodean (Mar 20, 2016)

Nice finds !! It's always exciting to look at your bottles..
The pictures I post on this site using my iPad always flip sideways. This site is the worse ever for posting pictures, there is always an issue!


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys, I think that Cordial Gin is a good one I found a qt sold at a Heckler auction for $1,500 
http://www.hecklerauction.com/auctions/101/view/?lot=25 . 
Although mine is a pint and no pontil its got the same bubbly glass and same color. I hope to find out more at the Dover NH show.


----------



## CreekWalker (Mar 20, 2016)

Good stuff! Our waters are as muddy as chocolate milk, around here, or I would make an investment an start diving.


----------



## deenodean (Mar 21, 2016)

*Pictures righted*


----------



## Lordbud (Mar 22, 2016)

I am still consistently amazed at "river bottom finds" down east. So many rocks in the creeks and rivers in Cally -- any bottle in the water will have long ago been broken to shards or less.


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 22, 2016)

CreekWalker said:


> Good stuff! Our waters are as muddy as chocolate milk, around here, or I would make an investment an start diving.



Hi Creekwalker, are they muddy even in January? I usually dive when its cold as it can get w/o freezing, not because I like the cold. Summertime most waterbodies heat up and plankton will explode diminishing visibilty, not to mention mill foil ( an invasive water plant, it grows like crazy and covers the bottom), bacteria such as ecoli love the warm waters as well. I would expect some areas near you are diveable. You really only need 4-8 feet to see well and find. I usually look for old populated areas that most normal people would say "He is going diving in there?" "he must be crazy".  Go get certified you can add it to your resume and you just might find something awesome.  :  )


----------



## coldwater diver (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Deenodean for fixing my pictures. Lordbud I bet if its deep enough there is some whole stuff. I am always happy to find shards. If you can locate a spot that a family may have used to dump there trash there is a good chance you can find stuff buried underwater, the shards are a good sign.


----------



## POLECAT (Mar 22, 2016)

Really nice finds. Congratulations


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 23, 2016)

Awesome bottles


----------



## shmoo (May 5, 2016)

So, dumb question.... are you able to actually see bottles on the river floor, or are you just sort of feeling around? Also, are you using scuba gear or snorkeling?


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 6, 2016)

I've never done either but from what I've read I can tell you, all of the above.  Sometimes the water is clear and you can see the bottles, sometimes the bottom is muddy and you have to feel around.  Sometimes it's shallow enough to snorkel, sometimes you need scuba gear.  I've always wanted to get into diving for bottles but I don't have enough money and I can't swim very well.  So I have no imminent plans to get into diving for bottles.


----------



## coldwater diver (May 11, 2016)

Sorry I have been away from the site for a month or so, Thanks Rick for the comment. I am gettin the Cordial Gin back this weekend I sent it out to be cleaned and I sold the other two. I will post a photo when I get it back.  Shmoo you can see the bottles depending on the visibility under water. Mud diving is just feeling around under the silt. Its kind of not fun as you cant see and up can be down or vice versa. Its just a great hobby that keeps you in shape you can do it year round mostly, I usually stop in summer as there are two many yahoos boating, fishing, and in some fresh water bodies bacteria levels can make it unwise to be in. Being a good swimmer is always a plus as #!it happens and you may need to ditch your gear and weight belt and swim a ways to get back on dry land. Snorkeling is a great way to start out.


----------

